# Looking for Land to Lease 2011-2012



## papa_stump (Nov 25, 2010)

I am looking for some land to lease in Dooly, Wilcox, Pulaski, and Crisp.  If you have something let me know.
Email me at papa_stump122@hughes.net  leave your phone number and how much land.
Thanks 
Chuck


----------



## papa_stump (Dec 6, 2010)

Come on people I need a place to lease.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogeechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. Membership includes wife and children 18 and under . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## papa_stump (Dec 12, 2010)

Buck Hunter 
 Thanks for the offer but would like to stay close to home.
Chuck


----------



## papa_stump (Jan 27, 2011)

Btt


----------

